# Mögt ihr Drumstep?



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

So Leutchen, wieder einmal eine Umfrage 

mögt ihr Drumstep? Sollte den Freunden des Dubsteps zumindest bekannt sein, für alle anderen eine Hörprobe:

Pendulum - Witchcraft (Rob Swire's Drumstep Mix) - YouTube


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

yo, sehr sehr geiler, wenn auch schwer zu mixender stil )))
hier mal ein paar hörproben meinerseits:

subshock weicht vom filthy dubstep ab und probiert sich an drumstep :O

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu5psgiLGpc&feature=related 

mal was vom altmeister figure, ich glaube es gibt außer H&D so gut wie keinen, der solche bösen tunes produziert.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVvnEihqfGM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usyuPTJT_1o

crizzly ist zwar noch jung, aber die tunes sind enorm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62W0hUSEguw

hahahah work it wurde sogar einmal von yt gebannt. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5gXG0tM06s

letztes von mir, auch jumpup-producer können mächtigsten drumstep machen. eigentlich logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass drumstep halftime dnb ist 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz0uCuzkaFM


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

jo Drumstep is gut


----------



## pibels94 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

Drumstep ist ne perfekte Mischung aus Elementen die ich bei Drum n Bass mag, und aus Elementen die ich bei Dubstep mag, Dubstep an sich find ich trotzdem


----------



## Sesfontain (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

trommelschritt musik ))

das hier hat gerad mein abo ausgespuckt, melo& drop sehr geil )
aber hab noch nicht die bpm gesehn, vllt ists auch dieser 100bpm glitch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TjO6qfrZOc


----------



## derP4computer (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

[x] Nein, kann ich nichts mit anfangen.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

Hier der fetteste Drumstep Track Only Party was andere geht einfach net  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWNnBpuZMuI 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

Dubstep, Drumstep, Hardstyle und nirgends sieht man nen HipHop Thread. 
Das find ich dochmal richtig gut


----------



## Rinkadink (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*



Robonator schrieb:


> Dubstep, Drumstep, Hardstyle und nirgends sieht man nen HipHop Thread.
> Das find ich dochmal richtig gut


 
HipHop ist ja hierzulande seit ein paar Jahren nichtmehr vertreten und beinahe ausgestorben. Trend der 90er und der frühen 2000er.. ich guck mich um, finde aber schon lange keinen HipHop mehr...........


----------



## KillerCroc (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

[X] Ja


----------



## Abufaso (24. Dezember 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Dubstep, Drumstep, Hardstyle und nirgends sieht man nen HipHop Thread.
> Das find ich dochmal richtig gut



/sign. Seh ich auch so. 
Auch wenn ich Dub- und Drumstep selber höre, Hip Hop kommt hier zu kurz


----------



## Sesfontain (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mögt ihr Drumstep?*

Mein Bro und ich bringen heute Abend um 20h unter diesem link: DJ Lucky Luke & philtastic on USTREAM: DJ Lucky Luke & philtatic präsentieren euch basslastige Musik....
einen dicken livestream! 
von mir wirds massig fiesen dub auf die ohren geben.


----------

